# Sidney NY, Delaware Valley HS Y/M Kill Shelter



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12319003



















Gunnar is about a year old. Neutered and friendly. He will need a lot of work and patience, as he is extremely, extremely energetic. He is not good with dogs or cats, so he will need to go to a home where he is the only pet. He will require your undivided attention (at least in the beginning, anyway). 

Delaware Valley Humane Society 
Sidney, NY 
(607) 563-7780 


<span style="color: #993399">I plan on calling/going to this shelter today and see this boy. I can not foster him because I have dogs and cats. I know this is a kill shelter my daughter worked there for a few years. I also will see if I can get a hold on him, I know the people well. I will keep you all posted on what I find out today. </span>


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

He's a happy handsome looking guy!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Too bad that he doesn't get along with other pets. He sure is handsome!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

1 year old...do you think the other animal issue is workable with good training? He's still a baby.......


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I think with the right owner he could be worked with Maybe he missed that part of socialization with his previous owner


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: 4dognightI think with the right owner he could be worked with Maybe he missed that part of socialization with his previous owner


I agree completely with this statement.... He has been with this shelter now for 2 months, not good for any animal let alone a shepherd. I spoke with the manager today and she said he is quite the handful and people that have looked at him find his energy level to much for them. I told them I am working on getting him into rescue and they were thrilled with this. They are concerned that if he feel into the wrong hand there would be trouble. I am going to take a drive there this week, I was not able to go today I had a funeral to attend.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I could not make it to the shelter yesterday, a 10hr day at work and the hours they keep I was not able to make it there. I did talk to the manager of the shelter and she assured me that there is not a chance he will be euth. She really likes him so for now he is safe there, but still not a great place for such a young dog. I will be going monday to meet him. The manger is there then and I might beable to find out something more.


----------

